# back again after many years away



## icuucme2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All
I was a member back in 2007 I had 6 carpet snakes and I had decided to sell them as I moved interstate and couldn't take them with me I missed them tho, but now im back I have a children python now 2 year old male who is very friendly. so glad to have a snake again, maybe eventually I may get some more always wanted a albino carpet so 1 day I may get one but at present im happy to have 1.
thanks michael


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 13, 2016)

thanks guys
I brought the snake and his tank but he only had a heat mat, apparently he hasn't fed all winter and he shedded last week so today I ordered lights but im in a small country town and theres no pet shop so I had to order them online and wait till there posted but he is starting to get active and I will try to feed him in the next day or 2 so heres hoping.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 14, 2016)

What temperature is the hot spot sitting on?


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 14, 2016)

theres no thermometer have it on order email said it will be sent today


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd hold off feeding until you have the temperatures right, just to be sure digestion will occur without any issues.


----------



## Wokka (Sep 14, 2016)

If the snake is leaving the heat from time to time it is pretty safe to assume there is sufficient heat. If its staying on the heat then it may be a little cool.


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 14, 2016)

he was in his water bowl for a few hours late in the afternoon till I went to bed at 11. the set up I got with him is very basic but only got him yesterday so in a couple of weeks I will have it set up properly for him now another question is good websites to buy online if anyone can tell me please



- - - Updated - - -

I just weighed him and he is 1529 grams his body is very warm so he is warm enough than I forgot to take a pic but I taken half a shot of him. Now by the markings I think he is a carpet but I'm not sure never seen a children's python up 
not sure how to post a pic

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 319035


- - - Updated - - -


View attachment 319035


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 14, 2016)

Definitely not a childrens'. A carpet of some kind.


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 14, 2016)

he reminds me of my coastal carpets, once I saw him I thought he wasn't a childrens the guy I got him off was in his 20's and admitted he was afraid of him but his friend handled him a lot I have had him out a couple of times and he has been great he is on his log at the moment


----------



## Shaggz (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree it looks like a Coastal. If you already have to wait for delivery regardless some real Bargains can be found on Ebay


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 16, 2016)

yeah I have ordered a lot of ebay now for him I think my postie is going to crack it lol


----------



## Sam123 (Sep 16, 2016)

That to me looks like a Darwin carpet python, though I could be wrong, whatever it is you certainly have a pretty snake  Though you may have to change the licence if you want to be safe...


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sam what do u mean by change my licence? 

another question for everyone I tried feeding him today and he wouldn't take it so what do I do with this defrosted rat lol can I refreeze it or not its in my fridge atm.


----------



## Sam123 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry I meant you might have to change the species you registered on your licence, and I would not refreeze it, however you can feed it to kookaburras if you have any around


----------



## Shaggz (Sep 16, 2016)

I wouldn't refreeze, A rat is a lot cheaper than a possible vet bill. I wouldn't bother attempting to feed again until you have his temps all running right with a nice warm basking spot. It appears he is in ok condition so a few weeks without food shouldn't harm him.


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 16, 2016)

will have it all next week so I wont feed like you said he is in good nic so im not too worried just thought I would try him, but have thrown the rat outside for the birds now.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 16, 2016)

Nothing wrong with refreezing a rat if you've thawed and offered straight away. If the python shows no interest you can refreeze it safely. We've done it many times, unless our monitors are awake. They are garbage disposals. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 19, 2016)

ok so my boy has been looking around and at me so I left a dead rat in his cage he was looking at it while I watched tv and I went to bed this morning it was gone. Yay he ate. I don't like feeding in his enclosure so next time I will take him out. Question can some snakes be shy and wont take food in another area or I just need to give him time to settle am I expecting to much to quick ?


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 19, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Nothing wrong with refreezing a rat if you've thawed and offered straight away. If the python shows no interest you can refreeze it safely. We've done it many times, unless our monitors are awake. They are garbage disposals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



This is why I need my Monitors are my house!!


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 21, 2016)

what is the ideal temperature for your hot end for the coastal carpets ? I have all my lights now so I will be setting that up tomorrow I have read different option's on sites but thought I will ask here for conformation. I have a moon light heat bulb its 50 watts thought I would get a stronger one b4 next winter the other question is do we need heat lights in summer ? my tank is in the lounge room and the aircon will blow on it so would I need the heat on still ?


----------

